# 2001 Allroad 2.7t power loss - please help



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

Well intermittently when I take off from a light the car feels like it has 0 boost, it only seems to do it from a start & it only does it once in a while, but is starting to do it more & more. It doesn't make any weird noises, doesn't smoke, it doesn't hesitate at all & the CEL hasn't come on yet








any ideas?
car in question:


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2001 Allroad 2.7t power loss - please help (b5in)*

Does a VAG scan report anything?
First thing to try is a pressure test to check for boost leaks.
You can make a pressure tester as per AWE instructions for ~$20.
http://www.awe-tuning.com/medi...r.pdf
Use regulated air supply and no need to go past 10psi if your running stock boost, maybe a quick test to 15psi if your chipped. General recommendation to try and keep intake system presurized time to a minimum.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: 2001 Allroad 2.7t power loss - please help (GLS-S4)*

****UPDATE****
I thought I would update this just in case anyone else experiences the same thing...

Stupid brake light switch behind the brake pedal went bad








Crazy how a $22 part will affect the car sooo much

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










BTW - the dealer wanted $180 to put a new brake switch in...I think I will put it in myself and save $160

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## callawayrabbit (Mar 20, 2003)

*Re: 2001 Allroad 2.7t power loss - please help (b5in)*

its because of the dbw


----------



## ISguy (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: 2001 Allroad 2.7t power loss - please help (callawayrabbit)*

Hey guys my grandpas allroad has pretty much the exact same problem so im just going to add on to this post, only differance is its an 05 with 19xxx miles.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: 2001 Allroad 2.7t power loss - please help (ISguy)*

Does the ESP, ABS, & suspension light go on all at the same time, but goes away after you turn the car off & then back on?


----------



## ISguy (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: 2001 Allroad 2.7t power loss - please help (b5in)*

nope the ligts arent on


----------



## bambamm550 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: 2001 Allroad 2.7t power loss - please help (ISguy)*

Hey brother i have 2002 allroad and it does the same thing? But mine takes a long time to start. And when it does it runs rough for a few minutes! Crazy!


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: 2001 Allroad 2.7t power loss - please help (bambamm550)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bambamm550* »_Hey brother i have 2002 allroad and it does the same thing? But mine takes a long time to start. And when it does it runs rough for a few minutes! Crazy!

I would have someone stand at the rear & put your foot on the brake & have them see if your brake lights go on, my problem turned out to be the brake light switch, so if you have to push the brake real hard for the lights to come on then $18 & 20 minutes of your time should fix it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

